# mpv-screen-recorder



## fernandel (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi!

I search for scripts for screen recording with multimedia/mpv and found MPV-SCREEN-RECORDER
There are instructions how to install but I am not lucky. It will be nicw that we have it in the ports.

Thank you.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 6, 2021)

I can add it to the list of wanted ports, https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts

Have you tried SimpleScreenRecorder? multimedia/simplescreenrecorder


----------



## fernandel (Jun 6, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> I can add it to the list of wanted ports, https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts
> 
> Have you tried SimpleScreenRecorder? multimedia/simplescreenrecorder


No, I didn't. I am using MPV all the time.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 6, 2021)

When i want to start it i get: 


```
mpv-screen-recorder:93425): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: 22:11:47.194: Settings schema 'org.gtk.MpvScreenRecorder' is not installed
Trace/BPT trap (core dumped)
```


----------



## diizzy (Jun 6, 2021)

https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/obs-studio/ ?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 6, 2021)

Dont forget then that both player and recorder have to use the same audio server.

Example: mpv +  simple-screen-recorder= pulseaudio


----------



## fernandel (Jun 9, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> When i want to start it i get:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


How did you install the app, please? Did you contact developer?
Thank you.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 9, 2021)

fernandel said:


> How did you install the app, please? Did you contact developer?
> Thank you.



Here are the simple port files








						FreeBSD-Ports
					

FreeBSD-Ports




					codeberg.org
				




I recommend to install the deps (meson & pygobject3) with pkg to prevent to mix pkgs with ports.


----------



## fernandel (Jun 9, 2021)

Thank you very much. I will try to contact author and ask for help. I have the same error as you.
I am using ports.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi!

I got the answer from the author of mpv-screen-recorder:

"
Hello, 
First, make sure you have Dconf installed on your system.
Then try to build and install it with Meson. "


----------



## fernandel (Jul 18, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> I can add it to the list of wanted ports, https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts
> [/PORT]


Can you add it, please?


----------



## diizzy (Jul 18, 2021)

Doesn't OBS work?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 18, 2021)

fernandel said:


> Can you add it, please?



During building i get:


```
[ 50% 1/2] /usr/local/bin/meson --internal msgfmthelper ../data/org.gtk.MpvScreenRecorder.desktop data/org.gtk.MpvScreenRecorder.desktop desktop ../data/../po
msgfmt: ../data/../po/LINGUAS does not exist
```

Please ask him (the dev) what is that issue.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 18, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> During building i get:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I did ask.


----------



## diizzy (Jul 18, 2021)

Any specific reason why you're deadset on this when we have already have at least two applications already ported offering screen capturing functionality (I haven't tested them personally)?

multimedia/simplescreenrecorder
multimedia/obs-studio


----------



## fernandel (Jul 18, 2021)

diizzy said:


> Any specific reason why you're deadset on this when we have already have at least two applications already ported offering screen capturing functionality (I haven't tested them personally)?
> 
> multimedia/simplescreenrecorder
> multimedia/obs-studio


I am using multimedia/mpv and I never had and I do not want pulseaudio on my system.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 18, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> When i want to start it i get:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...











						GLib-GIO-ERROR: Settings schema 'org.gtk.MpvScreenRecorder' is not installed (#2) · Issues · Mitov Z. / mpv-screen-recorder · GitLab
					

On FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT:  % pwd /usr/home/grahamperrin/dev/mpv-screen-recorder-master %...




					gitlab.com


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 18, 2021)

fernandel said:


> Can you add it, please?



Done: 

<https://wiki.freebsd.org/action/info/WantedPorts?action=diff&rev2=748&rev1=747> _mkjail ported. mpv-screen-recorder requested._
<https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts#I-N>
Cross-reference: <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/o7px9b/-/h5mwbxw/>


----------



## fernandel (Jul 19, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> During building i get:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The answer:
"Hello,   Try removing "po" folder from source directory before build. It should not be included, but seems your Meson version does not honnor this. "


----------



## fernandel (Oct 17, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> During building i get:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Do yo have any success with mpv-screen-recorder, please?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello fernandel,

unfortunately, I lack any interest in it and have not dealt with since then.

If you're worried, VLC can record things out of the box that are being played.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 17, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello fernandel,
> 
> unfortunately, I lack any interest in it and have not dealt with since then.
> 
> If you're worried, VLC can record things out of the box that are being played.


Thank you for the answer. I have just MPV but I will survive without screen recorder.


----------



## Komendanovich (Jan 31, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> When i want to start it i get:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I managed to run it. 
Just run 
	
	



```
glib-compile-schemas /usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
```
I can make the port, just need to read the porter's handbook first.


----------



## Deleted member 70481 (Jan 31, 2022)

If you have mpv you should have ffmpeg, you can use this to record your screen, you can easily adjust it to use different video format, resolution, framerate, audio, etc.


```
ffmpeg -f oss -i /dev/dsp0.0 -f x11grab -r 24 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 output.mkv
```

Just remove -f oss -i /dev/dsp0.0 for no sound


----------



## fernandel (Feb 12, 2022)

Komendanovich said:


> I managed to run it.
> Just run
> 
> 
> ...


It works without problem. I did built from Alexander88207 ports and use your help and it works. Thank you to both of you.

I was wrong it works with problems; no sound, cannot stop/cancel. It is unusable on my system.


----------

